# Undesireable Alien



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Watch what you do. In the Official Govt News site this morning, there is an article that they arrested an Aussie Nun who is here on a Missionary Visa in Quezon(Ithink) and kept her in jail overnight for partaking in some political rally or something. As I understand, they are trying ,maybe already have, to get her classed as an undesireable alien to be deported.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Watch what you do. In the Official Govt News site this morning, there is an article that they arrested an Aussie Nun who is here on a Missionary Visa in Quezon(Ithink) and kept her in jail overnight for partaking in some political rally or something. As I understand, they are trying ,maybe already have, to get her classed as an undesirable alien to be deported.
> 
> Fred


Yep, read that one. Bad part is that there is no freedom of expression or of speech if you are a foreign citizen. It really is important that we are careful in what we say and do in public. Getting involved in politics or public demonstrations here is against the law for non-locals and will get ya deported. 
Even statements made on Facebook or sites like this one if not careful could in theory get you arrested and if lucky enough to survive the immigration jail in Manila would get you deported without recourse.
Caution truly is advised.

Read The Story Here
(source: Philippine Star)


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, she should have stuck to her 'missionary' work. Duterte did not miss her this morning.
Hate the term 'Alien' reminds me of star wars.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mogo51 said:


> Yes, she should have stuck to her 'missionary' work. Duterte did not miss her this morning.
> Hate the term 'Alien' reminds me of star wars.


Why am I suddenly having visions of Ewoks


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Here is the Law for anyone who may be interested.

Commonwealth Act No. 613 | Philippine Commission on Women


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

it doesn't bother me a bit that the Philippines has this law against non-locals running their mouth about politics and other local business. I wish we had that law in the USA to shut up all the illegals and foreigners coming there. We as foreigners have no right to get mixed up in the local laws.

art


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> it doesn't bother me a bit that the Philippines has this law against non-locals running their mouth about politics and other local business. I wish we had that law in the USA to shut up all the illegals and foreigners coming there. We as foreigners have no right to get mixed up in the local laws.
> 
> art


Problem is that just by virtue of the fact that we are here makes us involved in their laws. As long as we are here we are subject to their laws-real or "invented" at the time it is the same.

Good example-- You are driving a vehicle of any kind and have an accident. It is shown that it is NOT your fault. So now there is zero chance you are in trouble? Nope. Depending on where you are and who is involved in the accident they will at times still charge you with the accident under the premise that if you as a foreigner were not in the country the accident would never have happened. Stupid right? Makes no difference and you will have no recourse.

Sure you can pay and file for a law suite but it will take a good 3 to 5 years to get to court. And during that time the police will have your driver's license. This is to say nothing if there are injuries or a death due to the accident. You will hung out to dry.
I have in the past and continue to serve on the local Brgy Police and have seen 
this happen on more than one occasion. Believe it!


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> ..... I wish we had that law in the USA to shut up all the illegals and foreigners coming there. ....


Unfortunately that pesky First Amendment gets in the way of this type of law as your Constitution applies to everyone under US legal jurisdiction. 

However we are not in the US but in the Philippines and a whole different set of laws and cultural norms apply here.

Personally I don't care what happens politically here, I am a visitor and will not presume to tell the Philippines how to conduct their laws, if any law is passed that I disagree with then I'll simply leave and find somewhere that has laws I can live with.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Manitoba

I agree with you completely. I am so fed up with illegals and foreigners coming to the USA and tell us how to run our country when I was born and raised here. I had to abide by the laws we had but the illegals and foreigners want to change everything to suit them.

I do agree with what Asian Spirit said also about the unfair laws they have in the Philippines. That means all foreigners needs to be more careful in what they do.

art


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

Asian Spirit, I see that you stated that you serve in the Barangay Police/ Tanod, as it was my understanding of the Philippine Law that no foreigner or Dual Citizen can serve as a Barangay Official, that only a Philippine Citizens can hold any Government Position in the Philippines..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Danman said:


> Asian Spirit, I see that you stated that you serve in the Barangay Police/ Tanod, as it was my understanding of the Philippine Law that no foreigner or Dual Citizen can serve as a Barangay Official, that only a Philippine Citizens can hold any Government Position in the Philippines..


As in many things, there are exceptions to rules and with "pull" in the right places things happen. I served for about seven years in one Brgy and then again in another. Basically it started with serving in the Philippine Drug Enforcement Agency and they got approval for the Brgy placement. Only difference between me and the locals on the Brgy Police is that I do not collect a salary or allowance. I refuse that as it is not needed and I would be in violation of Philippine labor law if I did. Been a lot of fun and was a great way to learn of the culture and the people as a whole.
I'll add a photo (sorry not good quality) of my wife on the Brgy Police too. This is one evening when she was set to go with the PNP on a night patrol. Note the guy behind her sitting down with the handcuffs on. This is a guy she had just arrested. Got to love her as she works so hard trying to help. Here because she serves on PDEA as well, she has her M-16.
A person could move to the Philippines and live here 50 years or more and never really learn all I was able to by volunteer service with the Brgy, PDEA, PNP. and the Philippine Army. I'm too old now and health does not permit me to chase the bad guys anymore. But still feels good to serve and hope to for years to come.


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

I think it is great that a foreigner can gets involved in their Barangays, my brothers in law are the Barangay Police in our Barangay and my father in law is a lupon...It would be a fast track learning experience working as a Barangay Police official that I am sure of.....


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

She ended up getting involved in some kind of "Human Rights" ,, reporting supposed abuse by Govt. Troops and such ,, add to that, Mindanao is in a condition of Marshal Law ,, Sooo ,, She was waaayyy out of line !!


----------

